# Game franchises that rose from the dead, and those that should have been put down again



## andeers (Oct 31, 2019)

I came to see someone saying that Bubsy must die. But nobody did, sooo... Bubsy. Bubsy, I'm talking to you. Return to the grave and let Golden Sun come back in your place. Thank you in advance.


----------



## OkazakiTheOtaku (Oct 31, 2019)

Don't know if this counts, but Yakuza was basically completely dead in the west towards the end of the PS3 era. Between Yakuza 3's localization mess, the fact that very wonky Japanese games weren't as en vogue back then, and the absolute failure of Yakuza Dead Souls in the west, it was a miracle that Sega kept trying. Hell, Yakuza 5 for PS3 was digital-only in the west. It was basically dead.
Yakuza 0 changed it all with the last Hail Mary from Sega with its physical copy and special edition, and saved the series in the west, and now it flourishes. That makes me extremely happy as Yakuza is one of my favorite video games series and I'm glad it came back from near-death.


----------



## Taleweaver (Oct 31, 2019)

Ouch...this is going to hurt, because I've got to slaughter my own favorite games here... 

1) Unreal franchise. After a great 3D adventure in a (then) new engine, the game morphed into a 'fight to the death' kind of arena brawler that defined first person shooting for a while. The original Unreal Tournament was awesome. Then they brought out UT2003, which had major flaws. UT2004 fixed these somewhat and brought a MASSIVE amount of content with it. But even so, UT3 was a bit of the nail in the coffin: it was as if you had a child that went goth for no reason. Not really a bad game, but it was no UT2004.
Then they (that'll be Epic games) tried to reboot the franchise as "unreal tournament", which showed they liked microsoft kind of counting. Could've been a decent shooter, but then all the effort went into that other powerhouse. What's it called? Fortnite or something. 

2) C&C franchise. This slowly went downhill after EA bought westwood studios. Red alert 2 was the pinnacle of RTS'es, but then lacked origality afterward. C&C 4 was "okay-ish". Red alert 3 was "meh". And once I heard they got rid of base building, I never even bothered to check (what was that? C&C 5?).
EA recently tried to reboot the franchise as a mobile game. I...didn't even continue watching the announcement. I really loved the franchise at one point, but PLEASE...let it stay dead!


----------



## Xuman (Oct 31, 2019)

Wasn't Fire Emblem about to get canned up until Awakening was released?


----------



## Justinde75 (Oct 31, 2019)

OkazakiTheOtaku said:


> Don't know if this counts, but Yakuza was basically completely dead in the west towards the end of the PS3 era. Between Yakuza 3's localization mess, the fact that very wonky Japanese games weren't as en vogue back then, and the absolute failure of Yakuza Dead Souls in the west, it was a miracle that Sega kept trying. Hell, Yakuza 5 for PS3 was digital-only in the west. It was basically dead.
> Yakuza 0 changed it all with the last Hail Mary from Sega with its physical copy and special edition, and saved the series in the west, and now it flourishes. That makes me extremely happy as Yakuza is one of my favorite video games series and I'm glad it came back from near-death.


Well I think the reason why yakuza is so successful now is because they released both 0 and kiwami at 20 when they first came out. For all the content thats a steal. Alot of people really liked it and went ahead and got the other games


----------



## banjo2 (Oct 31, 2019)

Maybe I'm misunderstanding the topic, but...

The h*ck is this new Commander Keen game? Yeah, it's not out yet to be fair, but it looks nothing like what I played all those years ago. Seems like they just slapped "Commander Keen" on a generic mobile game. I would've preferred a complete collection (but maybe that's a thing already, I don't know)


----------



## OkazakiTheOtaku (Oct 31, 2019)

Justinde75 said:


> Well I think the reason why yakuza is so successful now is because they released both 0 and kiwami at 20 when they first came out. For all the content thats a steal. Alot of people really liked it and went ahead and got the other games


What? No, neither of those were $20 when they came out. I know this, because I preordered them, and I never preorder games.
Yakuza 0 on launch was a full $60 and Kiwami 1 was $40.
They were $20 when they launched _on PC._ But not when they first came out.


----------



## eyeliner (Oct 31, 2019)

Duke Nukem should have never been out of retirement. 90's tropes don't work these days, if ever again.

Shenmue should not rise from the ashes. It is bound to failure and I can't believe that a game that bombed hard, spawned a sequel that bombed hardest and will see a third entry bomb yet again.

From the top of my head, these.

Also, who farted? Smells bad, yo.


----------



## RedoLane (Oct 31, 2019)

It didn't come out yet, but Streets of Rage 4 already looks like a promising revival. It is also a good example of "why collaborations are important", as we see so many incredible people are involved in that project. Some directors and producers understand that it's not about the quantity, but the quality of the people they choose. A lot of IPs which are considered for revival should take that approach if it's affordable.

BUT, as much as i hate to say it....Bubble Bobble should've stayed dead. the new game, Bubble Bobble 4 Friends, just doesn't feel right to me. I loved it in the 90s, when it proceeded to the 16-bit dimension with Bust-A-Move/Puzzle Bobble, i also liked it's successor, Rainbow Island, but that's pretty much it. that kind of game was fun for a while when i was a kid, but growing up into more complicated, graphic heavy, and unique games in many art-styles and genres, Bubble Bobble 4 Friends seem forced in order to satisfy people with nostalgia.


----------



## gameboy (Oct 31, 2019)

Halo, Ratchet and Clank, Medievil, Fallout, Elder Scrolls, Bethesda as a whole, asassins creed, forza, gran turismo (many times can you guys drive around the same tracks for over two decades?)


----------



## EmulateLife (Oct 31, 2019)

Altered Beast used to say "Rise From Your Grave!" and it rose from it's grave on PS2, it ended up being one of the worst games ever it should have stayed in it's grave.


----------



## raxadian (Oct 31, 2019)

Spyro and Crash are back baby!

You know after so many horrible games the Warth Of Cortex game is not so bad... on the PS2 and depending on the version you get. 

Same about Sonic Heroes... the game is kinda good compared to later games even  if all teams play the same stages.


----------



## Justinde75 (Oct 31, 2019)

OkazakiTheOtaku said:


> What? No, neither of those were $20 when they came out. I know this, because I preordered them, and I never preorder games.
> Yakuza 0 on launch was a full $60 and Kiwami 1 was $40.
> They were $20 when they launched _on PC._ But not when they first came out.


Well when it became 20 thats when alot of the people got into it


----------



## raxadian (Oct 31, 2019)

eyeliner said:


> 90's tropes don't work these days



Sonic Mania Plus is pure 90s Nostalia and it totally works.

Same for the remakes of Spyro and Crash.


----------



## gameboy (Oct 31, 2019)

raxadian said:


> Spyro and Crash are back baby!
> 
> You know after so many horrible games the Warth Of Cortex game is not so bad... on the PS2 and depending on the version you get.
> 
> Same about Sonic Heroes... the game is kinda good compared to later games even  if all teams play the same stages.



lol spyro can crash have many other games besides the first 3, and they were boring


----------



## OkazakiTheOtaku (Oct 31, 2019)

Justinde75 said:


> Well when it became 20 thats when alot of the people got into it


You could say that about literally any game. That's not my point. Yakuza 0 saved the series in the west and caused Kiwami and others to get localized, and that was before it dropped to $20.


----------



## adamsef (Oct 31, 2019)

Riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiidge raaaaaacer

rise from your grave!!!!!!

we need you

please 

your our only hope


----------



## wurstpistole (Oct 31, 2019)

eyeliner said:


> Shenmue should not rise from the ashes. It is bound to failure and I can't believe that a game that bombed hard, spawned a sequel that bombed hardest and will see a third entry bomb yet again.



I don't know if you are one the same planet as me but the two Shenmue games have had a huge fanbase to this day. I know that, despite selling millions of copies, they were no commercial success because of their massive development costs, if you mean that by 'bombed', but you surely can not be speaking of the games' quality. They were years ahead of their time back then and universally acclaimed, Shenmue 2 even more than the first one. 
I'm not sure about Part 3 myself tho. I backed it a few years ago, so I'll be getting a copy of it anyway and in a few weeks we can see for ourselves.


----------



## Ev1l0rd (Oct 31, 2019)

Metroid is probably the franchise that exemplifies this.

Releases are sparse, the series oft seems little cared for and at one point we pretty much had a release drought for over a decade (I refuse to see Other M as a Metroid game), yet whenever it comes back, it comes back in full swing.


----------



## EmulateLife (Oct 31, 2019)

adamsef said:


> Riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiidge raaaaaacer
> 
> rise from your grave!!!!!!
> 
> ...



Prayer answered


----------



## zfreeman (Oct 31, 2019)

Taleweaver said:


> 2) C&C franchise. This slowly went downhill after EA bought westwood studios. Red alert 2 was the pinnacle of RTS'es, but then lacked origality afterward. C&C 4 was "okay-ish". Red alert 3 was "meh". And once I heard they got rid of base building, I never even bothered to check (what was that? C&C 5?).
> EA recently tried to reboot the franchise as a mobile game. I...didn't even continue watching the announcement. I really loved the franchise at one point, but PLEASE...let it stay dead!


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 31, 2019)

eyeliner said:


> Duke Nukem should have never been out of retirement. 90's tropes don't work these days, if ever again.
> 
> Shenmue should not rise from the ashes. It is bound to failure and I can't believe that a game that bombed hard, spawned a sequel that bombed hardest and will see a third entry bomb yet again.
> 
> ...



Doom coming back did quite well, Serious Sam similarly continues to do OK, in many ways I would consider Army of Two in these, and Saint's Row made something of a go of it too (especially sequels and DLC). Bulletstorm might also serve as something of a nice throwback, and I will not knock the earlier Dead Rising efforts too hard either in this.

As far as Shenmue then while I am not expecting massive sales or anything I could see it going in the same way each year we get Oscar bait films that only a handful of people will see but those that enjoy the art form usually quite like as well. I would also say the first still has things aspiring to create a living open world too -- I can't remember how many years it has been since I played the first but I can still navigate the main town section, honestly couldn't do that for most of Skyrim at this point (a game I probably put longer into), and even Far Cry 3 which I was playing a couple of days back has similar issues for some of the towns but they at least don't appear to be going for living world there.




EmulateLife said:


> Altered Beast used to say "Rise From Your Grave!" and it rose from it's grave on PS2, it ended up being one of the worst games ever it should have stayed in it's grave.



Ahh the PS2 resurrections of 8 and 16 bit classics... how I don't miss that one.
Anyway I never played the Altered Beast PS2 effort. For similar vintage titles back then I did once play the Shinobi game, and while its memory has certainly faded for a reason it served as something of a template for the likes of Ninja Gaiden, Bayonetta and similar such titles.

Now the question of Golden Axe coming back (granted for the 360) with Golden Axe beast rider... If you wanted either a new golden axe or a faithful step into 3d a la some of the prince of persia stuff (fittingly in a thread like this I am ignoring Prince of Persia 3d) then no. If you take it on its own merits though I can see why people defend it.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Oct 31, 2019)

Ev1l0rd said:


> (I refuse to see Other M as a Metroid game)


maybe for you.
I get that samus representation seems poor, but we hardly had any hint of her personality before (even fusion showed only the necessary to move the plot), regardless of that other m is still a solid entry.

Jazz Jackrabbit 3 should gwise fwom yar gwave and get a release. no hd remasters needed, the old games hold up pretty well (though I haven't played the gba game, but I will one of these days).


----------



## pedro702 (Oct 31, 2019)

Ev1l0rd said:


> Metroid is probably the franchise that exemplifies this.
> 
> Releases are sparse, the series oft seems little cared for and at one point we pretty much had a release drought for over a decade (I refuse to see Other M as a Metroid game), yet whenever it comes back, it comes back in full swing.


complaining about other M when we got Federation force after ...


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 31, 2019)

Sakitoshi said:


> maybe for you.
> I get that samus representation seems poor, but we hardly had any hint of her personality before (even fusion showed only the necessary to move the plot), regardless of that other m is still a solid entry.


I really enjoyed Other M, it was a solid game. Yeah, Samus wasn't a battle hardened bounty hunter we all know and love, but it was explained fairly well in the game. Besides, she always had a certain fondness for the Baby Metroid, even in the older entries, so much of the critique seemed unjustified to me. She did rely a lot on Adam's instructions, but then again, she was following orders during the mission, so it made sense to me in the context. It was a good blend of 2D and 3D gameplay, I'd be happy to see a sequel at some point.


----------



## Ev1l0rd (Oct 31, 2019)

Sakitoshi said:


> I get that samus representation seems poor, but we hardly had any hint of her personality before (even fusion showed only the necessary to move the plot), regardless of that other m is still a solid entry.


I see this argument propped up every once in a while. That since Samus has no personality, so the character we get is basically gonna be her character.

And... I kinda disagree with that assessment. It's true that Samus's speaking lines in the games aren't much, but they infer a character. Compare her to Link, the other Nintendo Silent Protagonist. Most people would agree that, even if Link is the blank slate, he has some amounts of character. It's for example generally agreed upon that Link doesn't like Ganon very much, cares about the people of Hyrule and wants to save Zelda. Most people _wouldn't_ agree if someone then suddenly told them that in reality, Link is beating up Ganon because he has deep-seated daddy issues he hasn't worked out or something.

That is what Other M did to Samus' character. Samus' character was sparse, but we had some general concepts of who she was and what she was like. She's a hero who saves the day, cares about individuals and isn't afraid of telling a shitty system to go and fuck itself and do the right thing anyways. Other M then proceeds to set out to completely tear down that character. Hell, they even reference that particular character which I just described in Other M. It's _past_ Samus for that story. Present-Day Other M Samus however seems to be a shivering wreck who has deep-seated daddy issues, follows instructions like a fucking puppet *and the game even removes any sense of catharsis that might alleviate this.* There is zero character development. We aren't shown seeing her grow past the character hang-ups (which would've made them tolerable if a bit weird for Samus), we're actively denied four separate moments in which Samus could have been a badass hero who saves the day:

Ridley enters the plot and leaves it the moment he's not needed. The de facto Metroid villain is instead delegated to a honestly offensive boss fight by all accounts, both for what it does to Samus' character, what it does to the established canon of Metroid and what it speaks of for sexism in the video game industry in general (yes I went there).

Sector Zero, the sector with supposedly unfreezable Metroids in it, which would've served as a great final dungeon, we are barred from entering. Why? Because they needed Adam "Mary Sue" Malkovich to have a shining moment, since he was so endearing to the audience by shooting Samus in the back with his stun gun of maximum plot power.
The Metroid Queen, the final boss, isn't a story relevant boss. It's a lame attempt at another motherhood reference. It also ties in with why Ridley is so awful, since the Queen is implied to have killed Ridley. To a similar account, the Deleter is a similarly crappy villain. He literally is added to add weak tension and the game doesn't _even acknowledge he existed_ the moment he stops being relevant to the story.

MB, who is the main villain, you don't even get to fight. You go into visor mode and you aim at her. Then a bunch of military guys shoot her for you.
And that's without going into the numerous ways it cherry-picks previously established bits of Metroids story and explicitly contradicts the Prime series.

Gameplay is similarly just... bad. It's not good, the Primes, and although hindsight makes this cheating, Samus Returns prove how you can do a 2D/3D Metroid game with 3D models. The controls are good for what they had to work with, but honestly the fact that they insisted on a Wiimote only control scheme really hampered the game and the forced aiming mechanic for investigation and missiles is just... no. This should've been a nunchuck game.

And let's say I wanted to ignore the story and focus on the game. Except I literally fucking cannot. People deride Fusion for being overly linear, but Other M cranks it up to a fucking new degree. Fusion had it's linear segments sure, but there was a sense of exploration, unforeseen things would happen that the game wouldn't tell you about which would change the way you approached obstacles. Other M is completely linear, any side paths available at any time are blocked off by Adam "Mary Sue" Malkovich. There's no sense of secrecy to exploring the BOTTLE ship (another shitty motherhood symbolism), no sense you're ever breaking the mold. There's exactly one shortcut and iirc you're forced to take it, so there's no real "metroidvania" for the game.

Fusion handled it really well on the other hand. Yes, the game was restrictive whilst you were working on an objective, but otherwise, you have complete freedom of movement within the sector you're in, and near the end of the game it actively makes a point of you having pretty much worked free from the heavyhanded guidance of your AI companion by showing a ton of interconnectivity between it's sectors.

And I got this far on gameplay without even talking about the sheer incompetency that they did with the Varia and Gravity suit in Other M. They're both equally egregious, but for different reasons. The Varia suit is literally the reason you can't avoid Other Ms story, the fact you can't use it is dysfunctional from a gameplay perspective (it's a purely defensive mechanic, there is _no_ reason she shouldn't have it on to begin with) and if you turn to the story you get... the story. Which calls in the infamous death run section, which to this date is pretty much the _only_ instance where you're forced to take environmental damage that doesn't easily heal off. Prime 2 had it's dark world sections, but the safe zones would automatically heal you and it was a gameplay mechanic and it was justified due to the corrosive air. In Other M, Samus goes through a superheated environment that given the point in the story this game takes place, she has dealt with several times before. She reaches a certain mark in the game (I think it was at the beginning of a boss), and suddenly Adam "Mary Sue" Malkovich approves her using the Varia Suit. The game *forces you to pay attention to the story for this to make sense*.

There's several possible readings of that scene, and _none_ of them paint Samus or Adam in a particularly positive light. Samus is delegated to either daddy issues or is abused. Adam is either negliglent or abusive. 

The Gravity suit is just egregious considering it's particular incarnation in this game. Whilst the purple/yellow/red color scheme is... always one of the more "interesting" examples of an outfit color scheme, in this game it is literally a pink glow. Why? Because Sakamoto, the director for every single Nintendo game that wasn't a Prime (those were directed by Miyamoto) since Gunpei Yokoi died (the original Metroid creator), found it a weird color scheme and asked it to just be a glow.

Other M fails on every single level. It does an active disservice to the Metroid canon and not even the gameplay can save it's ass since it's forcibly intertwined with the story, which is a whole bunch of crap I can unpack much further if desired.

I refuse to see Other M as a Metroid game.



pedro702 said:


> complaining about other M when we got Federation force after ...


Federation Force is so bland, I forgot it existed, and honestly it was overshadowed by AM2R for me. Like, FedForce isn't good, I won't say it is. But it's not offensively bad beyond just being exemplary of how little the big N cares for Metroid as a franchise, which is only an aspect of the much bigger issues I have with Other M.

Plus we got Samus Returns the year after (and Prime 4 announcement) which alleviated pretty much any negative resentment I held about Federation Force. We didn't have any alleviation for Other M.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Oct 31, 2019)

@Ev1l0rd Ain't reading that wall of text. but you are wrong from the beginning .
Link does show his personality because he is expressive, he shows his face all the time and you can tell by his face alone what is he thinking.
Samus on the other hand has never shown her face outside of a couple seconds at the end of the games of the prime series, and her expression in the prime 1 ending at least, is that of a person that is sad because of all the destruction she had to leave behind or relieved that everything is over which fits her personality in other m.


----------



## Ev1l0rd (Oct 31, 2019)

Sakitoshi said:


> Samus on the other hand has never shown her face outside of a couple seconds at the end of the games of the prime series, and her expression in the prime 1 ending at least, is that of a person that is sad because of all the destruction she had to leave behind or relieved that everything is over which fits her personality in other m.


Samus has the opening cutscene of Super, the monologues of Fusion and short bits of zero mission (I'll grant that ZM isn't much tho), the logs in Primes and an entire manga that characterizes her (I glossed over that last one, but it's actually pretty good and a lot of the things you see Other M flub, the manga handles really well). All of those characterizations actively run counter to Other Ms portrayal of Samus.

There's different ways to express a character. Link does it through his facial expressions, Samus we learn about due to inferring her character from how others see her and the short bits that tell us the backstory of how she got on alien planets.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 31, 2019)

One of my favorite (or my favorite) franchise is Klonoa, and it should be able to pass for this thread as it is likely coming back. I say this because earlier this year Bandai Namco registered the trademark Klonoa Encore, bearing a similar name to Katamari Damacy Encore, which was a enhanced port of Katamari Damacy.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Oct 31, 2019)

HylianBran said:


> One of my favorite (or my favorite) franchise is Klonoa, and it should be able to pass for this thread as it is likely coming back. I say this because earlier this year Bandai Namco registered the trademark Klonoa Encore, bearing a similar name to Katamari Damacy Encore, which was a enhanced port of Katamari Damacy.


I would argue that remakes don't exactly bringing back a game/series, if anything is like putting them on life support.
sequels is what we really need.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 31, 2019)

It always amazes me how Resident Evil goes down the drain, on and on, and it does not get better again .....
F1 Series...where are the REAL Innovations......
Sonic,the Hedgehog.....
(my first Console and Video Game)
Star Trek......why did not they stay with the Adventures ? 
Doom....
Wolfenstein....What did the games exactly have to do with (Return to) Castle Wolfenstein.....
Far Cry.....funny Shooter Series,but from the Spirit from the First Game is not many left....
Tomb Raider.....also a nice Game Series after Part III,unfortunately not more.


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 31, 2019)

Ignoring 6 and the various unnumbered spinoffs (save for Code Veronica) does Resident Evil get worse and worse? I am not entirely sure why 7 got called that (save perhaps oh look we have a horror game, let us crowbar it into the series, but it was hardly bad either, and the recent effort at remaking 2 will probably be the high water mark for such endeavours for some time to come.


----------



## pedro702 (Oct 31, 2019)

Sakitoshi said:


> I would argue that remakes don't exactly bringing back a game/series, if anything is like putting them on life support.
> sequels is what we really need.


a remaster doesnt but a remake it does, since its totaly new engine and graphics and whatnot, but yeah an hd remaster doesnt bring anything to a series a remake does indeed.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Oct 31, 2019)

pedro702 said:


> a remaster doesnt but a remake it does, since its totaly new engine and graphics and whatnot, but yeah an hd remaster doesnt bring anything to a series a remake does indeed.


remake, remaster, same thing.
putting a new coat of paint doesn't advance the plot or bring anything new to the table. also Klonoa already had a remake on wii that went nowhere.


----------



## pedro702 (Oct 31, 2019)

Sakitoshi said:


> remake, remaster, same thing.
> putting a new coat of paint doesn't advance the plot or bring anything new to the table. also Klonoa already had a remake on wii that went nowhere.


what look at resident evil original and remake... its night and day and they even had alot of new parts of story and bosses and everything.

a remaster is just the same exact game with same assets but hd textures, higher definition and some better framerate(sometimes), a remake its basically a new game based on the original.

you got amazing remakes like 
RE
Pokemon heartgold,soulsilver
shadow of the colossus(yes it first got remastered and then remade lol)
RE2
metroid samus returns
links awakening
crash trilogy
spyro trilogy

remakes are totally different beasts, some of them change even game-play(RE2) and add their own things, they aren't just copy past jobs, that's why there are very few remakes compared to remasters don't put them both on the same cup.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Nov 1, 2019)

OkazakiTheOtaku said:


> Don't know if this counts, but Yakuza was basically completely dead in the west towards the end of the PS3 era. Between Yakuza 3's localization mess, the fact that very wonky Japanese games weren't as en vogue back then, and the absolute failure of Yakuza Dead Souls in the west, it was a miracle that Sega kept trying. Hell, Yakuza 5 for PS3 was digital-only in the west. It was basically dead.
> Yakuza 0 changed it all with the last Hail Mary from Sega with its physical copy and special edition, and saved the series in the west, and now it flourishes. That makes me extremely happy as Yakuza is one of my favorite video games series and I'm glad it came back from near-death.



Let's hope that this Ichiban nerd's love for Dragon Quest doesn't fuck us over, Okazaki-chan!



Sakitoshi said:


> remake, remaster, same thing.
> putting a new coat of paint doesn't advance the plot or bring anything new to the table. also Klonoa already had a remake on wii that went nowhere.



Remake = brand new game with new and updated assets, gameplay, areas to explore, etc.. Think Metroid Zero Mission, AM2R, Resident Evil 2 Remake, Crash N-Sane Trilogy, Super Mario Bros. All-Stars, etc..

Remaster = Take a previous generation game and code it for a new CPU architecture/OS to make it run better than the initial system it was released on. Only got devs any money this past generation because both systems have inconsistent BC unlike with the PS2 with the PS1 and the OG FAT PS3s with both respective systems before it.

To actually get on topic, how about Fire Emblem? This was a game that, even when they started localizing the games with FE7, didn't really see success until Awakening, which ironically was going to be the series' swan song. Since that game's commercial resurgence, they've been able to keep making more and more games and even a Warriors spinoff for Switch!


----------



## raxadian (Nov 1, 2019)

gameboy said:


> lol spyro can crash have many other games besides the first 3, and they were boring



Well, Twinsanity was buggy and incomplete but fun. 

And Spyro had one or two good games after the first three but they ruined it.


----------



## YukidaruPunch (Nov 1, 2019)

Wonder Boy is one of my all-time favorite series and has seen a recent revival as of late. The subseries Monster World inside of Wonder Boy are, in essence, "Metroidvanias". Most of them are excellent games, and almost everyone who played The Dragon's Trap agrees it to be one of the best games on the Master System.
















Everything is just so vibrant and colorful!











After over 20 years without a single new game, there have been two recent revivals: both The Dragon's Trap remaster by Lizardcube (who's now making Streets of Rage 4) and Monster Boy by Game Atelier. While the first is a faithful remaster which is quite literally (and impressively) running of the original ROM, the second is an original game which serves as a spirital sequel that has many nods to the original series and also had some of the original developers. I'm more fond of Lizardcube's work, but both are great and it was immense to see two WB-related properties being developed at the same time after two decades of naught but rereleases (and an official Monster World IV localisation, that's true.)

Excellent games, excellent series, all of them.


----------



## Souperman9 (Nov 1, 2019)

Contra. The new one looks awful though.


----------



## gameboy (Nov 1, 2019)

Souperman9 said:


> Contra. The new one looks awful though.



it got TOO crazy after Super C


----------



## Taleweaver (Nov 1, 2019)

I was wondering if I could include board games, but come to think of it, these things live on virtually as well, so... 

Monopoly. Just... Enough, already. I just skimmed through a toy magazine, and it makes me sad. Hardly any modern board games being advertised, but freaking monopoly gets half a page (fortnite edition... Seriously?).


----------



## DS1 (Nov 2, 2019)

River City Ransom/ Kunio-Kun.

And honestly, outside of the GBA remake, I can't say they've all been that great - more of a testament to how awesome the NES ones were than anything else.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 2, 2019)

FAST6191 said:


> Ignoring 6 and the various unnumbered spinoffs (save for Code Veronica) does Resident Evil get worse and worse? I am not entirely sure why 7 got called that (save perhaps oh look we have a horror game, let us crowbar it into the series, but it was hardly bad either, and the recent effort at remaking 2 will probably be the high water mark for such endeavours for some time to come.



*Not a real Resident Evil Game* for me.
The Game itself is great.But Resident Evil Game ? Only if Redfield appears....
Same for the Revelation Games.....
5 ? Really ?
6 ??? No comment.
Operation Raccoon City ?? 
Did i forget some Games ?
Oh:
Dead Aim.....
The Resident Evil First Person Shooters....
The Handheld Versions....
Outbreak Games ?
.....yes,qualitativ high Level Resident Evil Games.


The Resident Evil 2 Remake is very good,it has very few elements from the Original Game.

Thank you.


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 2, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> *Not a real Resident Evil Game* for me.
> The Game itself is great.But Resident Evil Game ? Only if Redfield appears....
> Same for the Revelation Games.....
> 5 ? Really ?
> ...



I did say ignoring 6 and the unnumbered spinoffs. In most cases that is like writing off a franchise because of a poor handheld cash in effort.

As for 5 I really liked that. Got a bit silly at the end (though what in the franchise does not go a bit off the rails in the later game?)  and the DLC was worth experiencing too. That said I will note that I did play it exclusively in co-op.

As far as very few elements from the original game then what was omitted, or indeed added, that so radically changed it? Are you of the tank controls is best controls mindset?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 2, 2019)

FAST6191 said:


> I did say ignoring 6 and the unnumbered spinoffs. In most cases that is like writing off a franchise because of a poor handheld cash in effort.
> 
> As for 5 I really liked that. Got a bit silly at the end (though what in the franchise does not go a bit off the rails in the later game?)  and the DLC was worth experiencing too. That said I will note that I did play it exclusively in co-op.
> 
> As far as very few elements from the original game then what was omitted, or indeed added, that so radically changed it? Are you of the tank controls is best controls mindset?


*replies in the middle of tearing appart 2 PCs and re-assembe them in reverse way*

The Spirit.Part 1,2 and 3 are an "in itself perfectly trimmed" Trilogy.As Player you HAVE to say after playing "MORE MORE...."
More of that Story....ok we got it with Part ZERO.Really ? ...hmmm..in great Parts of the Story YES.

Veronica was for me very good and...disappointing....rising expectation "where does the story go" until .... disappointing ending.But a solid Resident Evil Game.Had still the Spirit of the Series.

Part 4 was "surprising" and I think the main reason was LEON.And to answer your Control Question: *I like this new Control/new Camera View Game*.Story was now "moving" away from the Original....but a really great Game and Resident Evil Style again.

and thats it.......no other Game achieved it again.....for me.

Revelation Games was a desaster for me.Great Games (as pseudo First Person Shooters really great) but not Resident Evil...
5 - Yes a good Game but Resident Evil Spirit ?

You may played it in 1996 on the PSX.You maybe understand what the "Feeling" was in these Days on the first Hours on Resident Evil.
That ALL is gone now....

and then comes 7......
A wonderful,great Game,I love it unitl today.....but where is the "Reference to the first 3 Games ? Redfield ? The House ? The Ship ??? .......
With this Part I think Resident Evil died.Literally.

Thank you.


----------



## souhukyafod (Nov 2, 2019)

EmulateLife said:


> Altered Beast used to say "Rise From Your Grave!" and it rose from it's grave on PS2, it ended up being one of the worst games ever it should have stayed in it's grave.



I love this reply.


----------

